# Torrance riders?



## dankum (Oct 3, 2009)

I got a road bike not too long ago and was wondering if there are people in the Torrance area who is down to ride? Doesnt matter if its a casual/medium/fast pace...but the down side is i dont have any gear (poor college student haha).. I dont know if that will deter anyone..


----------

